# How to Charge with a small truck



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm sure this may have been discussed before but I could drum anything up. I plow with a ford ranger and I'm a little confused as to what I should do. I have my prices setup for 1-6,6-12,12+ but with my smaller truck even for the 6" storms I may need to go twice unlike bigger trucks who can do it all once. Should customers be charged twice just because I don't have bigger equipment? Or should I just kind of eat it? It is only my first year and I'm just looking for some help. I charge per push but in worried since I can't push as much with my truck that customers wouldn't like me having to come more often and being charged for it. Thanks for the help


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

what is the trigger depths on your contract? If the trigger is 2 inches plOw every 2 inches.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

erkoehler;1666510 said:


> what is the trigger depths on your contract? If the trigger is 2 inches plOw every 2 inches.


All my triggers are 2", and I charge for every 2"?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

If you charge for every 2 inches then you would be there 3 times for 6 inches and will not have a problem with your small truck. You have stated two different price plans here. 1-6 6-12 12+ and the other is trigger at 2" . ???


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Has to be one or the other. For my commercial properties i go by the 2-3" trigger depending on what the contract states. My residential goes by a certain price per day or per ft. Example is if we get 6" one day i punch out my driveways in the evening for one money, if we get another 10" that night i punch them out again in the morning for 2nd money. Another example is if it snows all night and there is 16" on the ground, it cost 2 money "1-12 inches for each money". Now lets say we get a true NorEaster storm, we get 14" by morning, another 12" by evening and another 10" by morning. This storm calls for steady plowing for several days. That storm will require at least 3 pushes at a cost of 4 money. Dont like it?? Lowes has shovels for $10!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

woodchuck2;1672717 said:


> true NorEaster storm, we get 14" by morning, another 12" by evening and another 10" by morning. This storm calls for steady plowing for several days. That storm will require at least 3 pushes at a cost of 4 money. Dont like it?? Lowes has shovels for $10!


You are killing your self 3 visits for 36'' of snow 
If I got 36'' of snow I would charge 6 times cuz I plow drives every 6'' of snow fall some wants it done every 4''


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd just tell your customers that you will must come at max 6" but you got to ask them, on a 2" trigger if they want you to come 3 times for a 6" snow or just one time when storm is over or when 6" is reached.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

BC Handyman;1672746 said:


> I'd just tell your customers that you will must come at max 6" but you got to ask them, on a 2" trigger if they want you to come 3 times for a 6" snow or just one time when storm is over or when 6" is reached.


This is a really good point. If you're charging me $35 to plow my driveway and for a 6" storm my bill is $105 I'd be pretty upset. If it's what the customers want than go for it, just make sure you are clear about the way you will be handling their account.

Also make sure you have someone with a larger truck who can help you, a heavy wet storm will be a hard push even at 2-3" sometimes.


----------

